# Magnestand MMG



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Quartersawn oak with a gunstock finish. They look and sound great. Still breaking in the crossovers which should smooth them out a bit.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Wicked awesome! Any pics on the crossover treatments or are you just re-capping stock?
I'm re-coiling a pair of MG-Ic's now and might frame them like you have.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The crossovers are proprietary and in sealed boxes. You can see a box behind the left speaker on the plinth.
These were done by Peter Gunn of Magnestand.
http://www.indiespinzone.com/magnestand.html


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good. Can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------

